# Bob Sykes Report



## Pablo (Aug 27, 2017)

Went to Bob Sykes Bridge from about 5:30 pm to 8:30 pm yesterday. Caught 5 Flounder, 4 Mangrove Snapper, 1 Grouper....all but two snapper were too small and had to throw back. Using 2" finger mullet. Wind and current taking the baits under the main bridge. People using 2" LY's were not having the same action....


----------



## The Hired Hand (Jun 27, 2016)

Nice report. Welcome aboard.


----------



## goheel (Feb 3, 2011)

Were you catching them on the gulf Breeze side of the beach side?


----------



## Pablo (Aug 27, 2017)

Beach side


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Welcome, I'll be out there tomorrow morn.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

That's my luck if they had to be 15" mine would be 14 3/4".

Welcome to the PFF.


----------



## softbutchharley (Jan 19, 2016)

*Sikes is next*

Got 2 spanish there yesterday when stopped for a few minutes on maiden trip to P Pass. We gonna be hittin that bridge at night next....going after sheepshead/mangrove and anything that may be interested in straight lined penfish or finger mullet. TY for the report.


----------

